# Eco-earth substrate block not working?



## Supersmile (Nov 4, 2011)

i have bought a pack of eco earth coconut fiber substrate blocks. i followed the directions and submerged one in water, with the right amount for one block. waited 30 minutes and nothing. 
waited 3 hours and it just got soggy, barely expanded. 

what should i do? should i have used warm water or something? was it faulty?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmmm mine blow up like 10x the original size. Try a bigger container, so it has room to expand.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 4, 2011)

I used this in my new enclosure. The brick didn't really expand that much until I broke it apart with my hands. I think I was expecting something like those little sponge animals that you can grow (you know the ones), not quite as drastic though.


----------



## ascott (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah...I had the same thing happen to me with that brand.....I ended up tearing it apart and crumbled it.....was just that brand that ever happened to me with....years ago I used blocks and they purged up real nice....after the next block is used up I will either get it loose or a different brand.....

The word I meant to use was "puffed" not purged.....uggghhhh dumb smart phone


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 4, 2011)

You may need to break it apart, it happens with that brand sometimes...


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 4, 2011)

ascott said:


> Yeah...I had the same thing happen to me with that brand.....I ended up tearing it apart and crumbled it.....was just that brand that ever happened to me with....years ago I used blocks and they purged up real nice....after the next block is used up I will either get it loose or a different brand.....
> 
> The word I meant to use was "puffed" not purged.....uggghhhh dumb smart phone





There's my girl Angela making me laugh again, "dumb smart phone", lol!!! Love that lady! Sorry off topic, I always buy the eco earth brand that's already loose.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 5, 2011)

You should always use hot water. Cold just doesn't work as well. I would pour the cold water off, and replace it with hot.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, good advice above:

- Place the block in a large container
- Use warm or even hot water
- Break up the block manually as needed

If you add close to the right amount, the stuff should expand naturally on its own, and then you should be able to just place the coco coir directly in your tortoise's pen. However, sometimes additional steps are needed, like breaking the coco coir up with your hands, or squeezing out excess moisture. Note that it is not safe to put your tortoise on coco coir if:

- The coco coir is too hot
- The coco coir is too wet

Coco coir that is only a bit warm and a bit moist is great, but if it's still hot and wet from soaking, then it becomes dangerous for tortoises. If that is the case, then you should squeeze out the excess water and let the substrate cool off before letting your tortoise walk or dig in it.


----------

